# Uses for Beef Fat?



## lxndr (Nov 17, 2009)

I just hand-trimmed 25 pounds of ball tip sirloin....
Now I have 4 pounds of beef fat.

Anyone know of a good use for it?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 17, 2009)

Candles. LOL No, you can render it down by simmering in a pan then use the liquid fat for Yorkshire puddings. You can portion the liquid out into 3 or 4 Tbs blobs and freeze then use for gravies.

You can use it to make the most delicious pasty dough on the planet.


MMMM I can feel my heart laboring even as I type!!!


----------



## lxndr (Nov 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Love the gravy idea. 

What sort of pastries do you make with beef fat?


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 17, 2009)

Got dogs? 
Melt some and mix it into their food in small amounts. They might get spoiled though!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 17, 2009)

lxndr said:


> Love the gravy idea.
> 
> What sort of pastries do you make with beef fat?


 
Not pastries, pasties. Pasties are like hand held meat pies. The dough is like a cross between biscuit and pie dough.


----------



## lxndr (Nov 17, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Not pastries, pasties. Pasties are like hand held meat pies. The dough is like a cross between biscuit and pie dough.



Ahh, yeah I have heard of those, just misread it. Great idea


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 17, 2009)

Uh - actually it is savory pastry dough, pasties are one of the things you can make with it. You can also use it to make the "pie crust" for beef pot pies, or English suet puddings which are boiled or steamed.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 17, 2009)

I went to school with Savory Pastry Dough, she was a bit flakey.


----------



## Constance (Nov 17, 2009)

You can use it to make suet cakes for birds. They will really appreciate it in cold weather. 

Making Suet for Wild Birds - How to Make Suet Cakes


----------



## danpeikes (Nov 17, 2009)

I just made some beef burgers and fried the onions in the fat


----------



## Selkie (Nov 17, 2009)

I use it as a flavor enhancer when making roux (flour and fat fried together until browned to be used as a thickener when added to another liquid) and when making gravies.


----------

